
Ten of the most commonly confused words in the English language - sdiq
http://indy100.independent.co.uk/article/ten-of-the-most-commonly-confused-words-in-the-english-language--bJRDKGNwlZ
======
pavlov
I learned English as a purely written language years before I was taught the
pronounciation. (I still struggle to remember that "bear" rhymes with "share",
not "fear".)

So I don't actually have any problem with the examples listed here. Because I
don't hear English words in my head, the confusion doesn't exist. "Bated
breath" is part of my visual memory, not aural.

The downside is that my spoken English is stiff, but luckily a foreigner with
an accent gets quickly excused from labyrinthine smalltalk anyway.

------
sillypog
As a developer working at a media company, I often see us run articles with
terribly misused phrases (like how one sports team will "route" another). I
try to point out these issues when I see them but ultimately I think it won't
matter - eventually there will be more people who think the incorrect version
is correct and at that point it will in fact be the correct version based on
common usage.

------
kawera
Learned english decades ago but I still confuse _though, thought, through and
thorough_ when I write.

